# Pure Molly Indulgence !!



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sure everyone knows how I like to take one or two photos of Molly ...   

Anyway, recently I've become addicted to Instagram as it seems to improve my pretty amateur attempts. 

I hope you don't mind me sharing some ...please just ignore if you do !! 



















































































Ok...for all of you who've fallen asleep...you can now wake up!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

No one could EVER ignore Molly, she is just way too cute. Gorgeous, gorgeous Molly


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Do we mind you are kidding right. This made my whole week! Fabulous pictures!! She is so beautiful and the back ground is always perfect!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Arrrrrrrrr......I went and made a cuppa when I realised we'd be here a while  can never get enough of looking at pictures of Molly, that was like a lovely warm, comforting hug, thank you xxxxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhhh thank you ladies 

I know I like looking at everyone else's pics but get a little self conscious that people are saying "oh no not more of her again"!!!! 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ahhhh thank you ladies
> 
> I know I like looking at everyone else's pics but get a little self conscious that people are saying "oh no not more of her again"!!!!
> 
> xxx


Are you kidding? I will go back to this thread at least give more times. She is just so pretty and you take amazing pictures!!! Please... we never get enough Molly. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Molly is just so gorgeous - I love the one of her on the pillows on the bed, I just want to get in for a cuddle with her, she has lashes to die for and the cutest, blackest, buttonest nose ever!! 
Too cute for words! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She's beautiful. Is it possible to have too many pictures of Molly? I think not!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

She's just lovely. White poos are so cute.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lovely comfy home, lovely snuggly poo, lovely poo owner posting lovely pictures of her lovely poo! ah I am in love 

I adore molly....and btw...find me on instagram...you will see lots of pictures of Lady!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:iagree:
- with all the sentiments previously expressed - yay! A fix of wonderful Molly pics


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I love all pics of cockapoos - especially Molly pics!

She looks gorgeous  so pristine and white!x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Lovely comfy home, lovely snuggly poo, lovely poo owner posting lovely pictures of her lovely poo! ah I am in love
> 
> I adore molly....and btw...find me on instagram...you will see lots of pictures of Lady!


Awww...you are so sweet ...what a lovely thing to say 

I must look for you on Instagram...although I do use it to create nice pics etc , I normally delete them immediately from my account as soon as I've saved them!!! 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Molly is just so gorgeous - I love the one of her on the pillows on the bed.....


Aw thank you...I nearly never added this one as it looks a little staged...

...this is where she normally lies in the morning whilst I'm getting ready ..she's sometimes there quite a while!! 

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

That was a lovely Molly fix for us all. Thanks Mairi


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Aw thank you...I nearly never added this one as it looks a little staged...
> 
> ...this is where she normally lies in the morning whilst I'm getting ready ..she's sometimes there quite a while!!
> 
> xxx


Ha I don't think I'd get out of the bed! It's my fav photo of Molly - she does look like a cuddly toy haha
I still have the stair gate at the top of the stairs, if I'm upstairs, ruby just lies on the top step and waits for me, cute really.
Ralph will sometimes join her on the next step down


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous molly! Is that last one after her haircut the day after our walk? She looks so cute and fluffy!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, well done...that was the day of her groom 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She looks fab, I just want to give her a big cuddle! Great length too, I'm going to leave Lola a bit longer this time I think (famous last words!!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*****love the photos*****


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Your photos are like a trip to a really great high quality photo art gallery, plus she is a gorgeous dog, what's not to love?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's adorable love her sweet little face. She looks like a little princess


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Your photos are like a trip to a really great high quality photo art gallery, plus she is a gorgeous dog, what's not to love?


What a lovely compliment thank you 

I'm afraid I can't take too much credit for it though...Instagram really does make them look more professional and quirky looking ....

I have a good model too which helps 

xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know nothing of instagram, do they crop and enhance the photos for you?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

fairlie said:


> I know nothing of instagram, do they crop and enhance the photos for you?


You do it using the tools for the app fun and super easy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You are talking to a tech dinosaur here! Have heard of aps but have never had one. Tools I think I get, basically a way to manipulate photos taken on a cell phone?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

fairlie said:


> You are talking to a tech dinosaur here! Have heard of aps but have never had one. Tools I think I get, basically a way to manipulate photos taken on a cell phone?


Yes. It's a small photo sharing program for you phone that allows you to take and manipulate the photos


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha I don't think I'd get out of the bed! It's my fav photo of Molly - she does look like a cuddly toy haha
> I still have the stair gate at the top of the stairs, if I'm upstairs, ruby just lies on the top step and waits for me, cute really.
> Ralph will sometimes join her on the next step down


Be careful they don't accidentally sit on the 'Willow' stair


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha I too am a confessed Instagram addict! It's amazing what the app can do to pictures (https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo) I LOVE your pictures, what lovely eyes she has and those long eyelashes awwww...and what a lovely snuggly home you have too! Keep the pictures coming!!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The close up is my favourite, but the one on the bed with the repeating threes of pillows, two pillows and soft dog, both diagonally and then vertically as well is photographic excellence. Was that staged or happy coincidence?


----------

